# Lowrance IFinder Go(2) - Bedienung



## Marc R. (15. Juli 2011)

Moin,
die Bedienungsanleitung von Lowrance ist ja 'ne echte Katastrophe. #q
Habe mich da jetzt so einigermaßen durchgewurschtelt und noch eine entscheidende Frage: Wie und wo kann ich manuell GPS Koordinaten eingeben? Ich meine nicht das Aufrufen gespeicherter Waypoints, sondern die Eingabe von auf Papier gespeicherten Koordinaten.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## a-l-e-x (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lowrance IFinder Go(2) - Bedienung*

Tach,

ich stimme dem voll und ganz zu!!! Bedienungsanleitung bei den I Findern ist ......#q

drücke ENT

Cursor nach unten auf Position eingeben oder erstellen

drücke ENT,

dann kannst du loslegen...

Grüße


----------



## sei (10. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance IFinder Go(2) - Bedienung*

Hallo,
ich habe seit ein paar Jahren das Lowrance I-Finder Go (altes Modell)in der Schublade rumliegen gehabt und brauche es nächste Woche erstmals zum navigieren auf der Müritz.
Habe das Gerät nun mal mit dem PKW ausprobiert. Ging auch ganz gut; nur finde ich die Darstellung der Track-Linien selbst bei der geringsten Zoom-Einstellung (10 Meilen?!) sehr ungenau. Ich möchte schliesslich meinen Angelplatz ziemlich genau wieder finden und möglichst nach der Track-Linie fahren. Gibts da eine Möglichkeit das Gerät genauer einzustellen oder was mache ich falsch?
Schon mal besten Dank!#h


----------



## a-l-e-x (12. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance IFinder Go(2) - Bedienung*



sei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe seit ein paar Jahren das Lowrance I-Finder Go (altes Modell)in der Schublade rumliegen gehabt und brauche es nächste Woche erstmals zum navigieren auf der Müritz.
> Habe das Gerät nun mal mit dem PKW ausprobiert. Ging auch ganz gut; nur finde ich die Darstellung der Track-Linien selbst bei der geringsten Zoom-Einstellung (10 Meilen?!) sehr ungenau. Ich möchte schliesslich meinen Angelplatz ziemlich genau wieder finden und möglichst nach der Track-Linie fahren. Gibts da eine Möglichkeit das Gerät genauer einzustellen oder was mache ich falsch?
> Schon mal besten Dank!#h


 
Tach,

sollte mit der ZIN - Taste auf 0,02 km zu zoomen sein!

Ich habe das Gerät aber nicht mehr und weiß es nicht 100%.

Grüße


----------



## sei (15. August 2011)

*AW: Lowrance IFinder Go(2) - Bedienung*

...das hab ich mittlerweile auch rausgefunden! |rolleyes
Trotzdem Vielen Dank!#h


----------

